# Rotor retaining screw missing.



## SGLoki (Dec 12, 2004)

Hi guys. 
CAR: 1988 golf GL, front disc issue. 
I am fixing this thing for a friend and noticed the rotor retainign screw is broken clean off on one side. These brakes are horrid in general.
I understand that the wheel lugs are what really retains the caliper, and I plan to TRY to easy out the broken screw and find another to fit....
But worst case scenario... What if I can't replace it or get the old one out? is it even remotely dangerous? I don't want to half ass this and give him his car back without being 100% sure it is safe. 
EDIT: NEVERMIND I found a relevant thread, sorry for the redundant post. I'll try to ez out the thing, and if it doesnt come out, oh well I'll just fight lining up the lugs. 



_Modified by SGLoki at 11:40 AM 6-26-2009_


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Rotor retaining screw missing. (SGLoki)*

Rotor retaining screw just holds rotor tight on the hub while you install wheel...you can run without it no problem..you say "brakes are horrid"..make sure you wire brush the hub surface so there's no rust/dirt etc between it and the rotor..that can cause warping!...Flush fluid! but be carefull about pushing pedal down beyond normal range..some put a block of wood under pedal that limits travel to normal full down position. This will prevent MC piston from traveling into area of cylinder that it doesn't see normally...and if system hasn't been flushed in years 'n years...is now full of crud that will ruin MC seals!


----------



## dan0954 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Rotor retaining screw missing. (spitpilot)*

If you do get the screw out, I pick up some 6mm X 15mm button heads at Lowes that worked fine.


----------

